# Console-less Gaming Future?



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Hideo Kojima Predicts Console-less Gaming Future
*
*Metal Gear creator believes gaming's shackles will be removed.
*by Jim Reilly 

*April 7, 2010* - 'Metal Gear' series creator Hideo Kojima has predicted the end of traditional console gaming, according to a report from *Reuters*. 

Speaking at a recent press event in Japan for his newest PSP title, Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker, Kojima believes gaming will no longer be tied down to specific platforms, and that players will be able to game wherever and whenever they want. 

"In the near future, we'll have games that don't depend on any platform," Kojima said. "Gamers should be able to take the experience with them in their living rooms, on the go, when they travel -- wherever they are and whenever they want to play. It should be the same software and the same experience." 

Sony Computer Entertainment Japan President Hiroshi Kawano said he hopes Kojima continues to develop for consoles going forward. 

"It's a bold prediction," said Kawano, who also attended the event. "We hope he continues to develop for platforms, but we deeply respect his sense of taking on a challenge." 

Kojima could prove to be correct when gaming services such as OnLive, which allows players to stream high-definition games straight to their home, *launch* later this year.


Source: IGN


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Another proponent of Thin Client computing. This has been a discussion since the advent of computing almost. I think the sixth sense device is an example of the future where entertainment will head. 

http://www.pranavmistry.com/projects/sixthsense/

With the dropping price of NAND I expect storage capacity to reach an all time high in confined spaces. Perhaps the device will store an array of pointers which point to web locations. 

The overhead of thin client computing is very high.


----------

